# DNS - Frage



## Andre (26. Feb. 2008)

Hallo

Habe da ein DNS Frage:

Mein Server heisst server.example.com und hätte die IP 222.100.66.1.
Standart Mässig kommt bei mir in der ISP-DNS der hostname soll ich diesen durch die IP 222.100.66.1 austauschen und kann ich anstatt dem hostnamen den Eintrag ns1.example.com als Primären DNS Namen nehmen.


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2008)

Du kannst jeden Hostnamen als primären DNS Namen nehmen, der auf Deinen Server verweist. Er muss nicht mit dem Hostnamen des Servers übereinstimmen.


----------

